# Immigration to Portugal



## rnsmth (Jul 12, 2016)

I grew up in Brasil as an USA kid

I live in retirement, in Mexico now. 

I have long said when my mother passed away, I would move to Portugal - spent a few weeks there last year. She passed away recently,

Hmmm.......


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Boa tarde as we (used to) say in Belém (Pará),

And commiserations. 


From living in Brasil you'll have the advantage of understanding most of the language so it will be less alien here for you than most. If you have not spent much time here then a couple of months staying in various places collecting your own information will give you an idea of how varied Portugal is, beaches, mountains, lakes. rivers, ancient cities, good red wine, fishing, bad red wine, fresh food, festivals and more festivals. A lot of which is not available on the interweb so you have to experience it yourself. Using Airbnb (other sites are available) you can stay with and meet locals which is a great advantage if trying to choose where to live (or not). The summer and winters here are distinctly different, if you search this site there are lots information for recent arrivals and after a couple of months here you can go back home and ponder life, the universe and everything and if Portugal is where you want to be, and it probably is.


----------

